# Anyone use a Sunbeam Stand Mixer?



## Bangbang (Aug 13, 2004)

Does anyone own a Sunbeam Stand Mixer. How do ya like it? I want it primarily for bread and pizza dough.


----------



## Raine (Aug 13, 2004)

I don't know about a sunbeam, but I wouldn't take anything for my kitchenaid.


----------



## Alix (Aug 14, 2004)

I do...it works well.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 18, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> I do...it works well.



Which one do you have? How many watts?


----------



## Alix (Aug 18, 2004)

Um...geez Bang...I don't pay attention to that stuff. I got the thing for a wedding gift. It is a mixer/food processor/gadget thing. I use it for everything from making pizza to baking cheesecake to coleslaw. 

I like it because the dough hooks don't get jammed up in stuff. The last mixer I had was worse than useless. It is not designed for heavy duty use, would not stand up to a commercial kitchen, but it is wonderful for me. I never serve more than 30 in our house so it is perfect for me. 

What did you have in mind? Are you looking to buy or just for info?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 19, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> Um...geez Bang...I don't pay attention to that stuff. I got the thing for a wedding gift. It is a mixer/food processor/gadget thing. I use it for everything from making pizza to baking cheesecake to coleslaw.
> 
> I like it because the dough hooks don't get jammed up in stuff. The last mixer I had was worse than useless. It is not designed for heavy duty use, would not stand up to a commercial kitchen, but it is wonderful for me. I never serve more than 30 in our house so it is perfect for me.
> 
> What did you have in mind? Are you looking to buy or just for info?



I want to buy one primarily for making pizza dough. I have been reading reviews. Some like or hate the Kitchen Aid Mixers and the same goes for the Sunbeams. I was checking out the Hamilton Beach Stand Mixer too.


----------



## Alix (Aug 19, 2004)

I really like mine for pizza. The dough hooks are great. I make a lot of bread and these never let me down. Pizza dough, cinnamon buns, regular bread...it is all good with this. I have used a Kitchen Aid too, and prefer mine for dough. If you are getting one, get one with all the attachments too, makes pizza very quick. You got the dough hooks, the grater for the cheese...the chopper for the other stuff. No time at all for awesome pizza. Of course then you have to talk to MJ and the rest of the crew about cooking that pizza. I just do mine in the regular oven. On a cookie sheet no less...my pizza stone is toast. Good luck Bangbang, hope you find a good one. May I recommend eBay as good starting point?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks Alix. I am going to visit my daughter. She has the Kitchen Aid. I will run it through a pizza dough workout and see what I think. I use a pizza screen for my pizzas. I am looking for a piece of quarry tile to use as a stone.


----------



## Dove (Aug 21, 2004)

*Here I go telling my age again...I have a GE that I bought when I was in the 11th grade..1951 and it still works. It came with a juicer that sits on top so we did the lemons on my son's tree.
Marge*


----------



## Alix (Aug 22, 2004)

OK...displaying complete ignorance here...what is a pizza screen?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 22, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> OK...displaying complete ignorance here...what is a pizza screen?




http://www.foodservicedirect.com/index.cfm/S/307/Pizza_Screens.htm


----------



## Alix (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks Bangbang. What is the advantage to using a screen vs a stone? Would you use them together? I am still looking for a good stone myself. I am wondering if this would be a better idea for me.


----------



## cafeandy (Aug 26, 2004)

my experience and in discussions with other folks is that the sunbeam is underpowered in comparison to the KA...especially if you are going to make dough.  go with the kitchenaid...always.


----------



## Alix (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Andy...why do you prefer the KA? I don't like the dough beater's shape...it tends toward overdoing the dough I thought. Are there regular dough HOOKS you can get for the KA?


----------



## Psiguyy (Aug 26, 2004)

The reason anybody doesn't like the KA for mixing doughs is they don't understand how the dough hook works.  They don't realize that when the dough pulls up onto the hook, it's still being kneaded.  If you want, you can push the dough off and start the machine again, but you don't have to.  

My biggest gripe with the new generation of Sunbeam mixers is that they're made in China.  I don't know about you, but I much prefer to keep Americans working in American factories instead of sending the money overseas and the American worker to the unemployment line.  Aside from the global economic issue, I have gathered from reading other boards, that Chinese made kitchen appliance quality and reliability is spotty at best.  If you're lucky, you'll get a good one.  If not, your appliance will break soon after the warranty has expired.  

My KA is pretty close to, if not more than, 30 years old.


----------



## Nan (Aug 26, 2004)

*stand mixer*

I love my Kitchen Aid stand mixer.  I use it all the time for break dough and it is great!


----------



## Alix (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks for the input on the dough paddle/hook issue. I am well aware of how it works...but that doesn't convince me that it is any better than what I currently use. To be honest, I have no idea whether my Sunbeam is new generation or not...it is about 13 years old and sees hard use daily. As to keeping it in America...well...I'm Canadian.


----------



## Psiguyy (Aug 27, 2004)

I will say this much about the KA.  I find that cakes made with my KA come out better than cakes made with conventional mixers.  The paddle just seems to do a better job of mixing cakes.  

A whole generation or two have baked excellent cakes and other items with Sunbeam and other similar mixers.  All I'm saying is I find that the KA does a superior job and much quicker.  The other advantage with the KA that has nothing to do with it's mixing virtues or lack, there of, are the accessories you can purchase.  

I find the food (meat) grinder the most used accessory I have.  I use it often and I also use it to stuff sausages.  If I made a lot of pasta, I'd certainly buy the pasta rollers.  As it is, I don't make pasta all that often and my manual roller/cutter is just fine.  

If you do a lot of jam or jelly making, the vegetable/fruit strainer works well.  Pulp goes one place and seeds go another.  I don't own this addition which works with the food grinder.  

For some people the versatility of the KA is enough of a reason to go in that direction.


----------



## Jermosh (Aug 27, 2004)

TO be honest, the only things that I plan on will to my kids is my cast Iron skillits, and my knives. My KA is going to be burried with me


----------



## cafeandy (Aug 27, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> Hey Andy...why do you prefer the KA? I don't like the dough beater's shape...it tends toward overdoing the dough I thought. Are there regular dough HOOKS you can get for the KA?



it's got plenty of power and it always works...and it always will.


----------



## pancake (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi there, 

I don't have a particular experience with sunbeam, but I have a KA 350 watts that is perfect. I make bread and pizza on regular basis and my KA never fails me. So once I thought of getting another mixer (not KA) to help me out with whisking egg whites and stuff like that. I bought the Hamilton Beach stand mixer. Well it lasted for only a week with me! It was so noisy, it's turns were so irregular (as compared to the KA) and when I used the dough hook, It never mixed the dough well and it couldn't spin properly with a 2cup flour dough because it was too heavy for it to spin!!! 
I think my point is, when you have a KA you will feel the difference when you buy any other brand. So go for the KA if you can, you can now get it at good prices in amazon.com and walmart! If you can't buy a KA, then go for the sunbeam


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 27, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> Thanks Bangbang. What is the advantage to using a screen vs a stone? Would you use them together? I am still looking for a good stone myself. I am wondering if this would be a better idea for me.



I just bought a pizza stone and used it today. However I placed my pizza on the pizza screen and placed that on the stone. The pizza came out very good. I need to find a pizza peel now.


----------



## Russell (Aug 30, 2004)

*i have one*

I have a Sunbeam mixer. I am only 13 so I have no idea how old it is. The only this we have left are the beaters. It looks 20 years old. I can't wait till christmas when i get by onyx black professional 6 qt kitchenaid! search on froogle.com for anything. they always have cheap stuff there. i am getting my mixer for $250. its the only this i want. but wuteva


----------



## Silversage (Aug 31, 2004)

I had a Sunbeam Mixmaster many years ago when I was a newly married.  I worked fine for a few years, but finally pooped out under the strain of the heavy use I gave it.  And of course - it died right in the middle of preparing food for a large holiday dinner.    

I got on the phone and called my husband at work, and told him I wanted a KitchenAid for Christmas, and I wanted it today so I could finish what I started.  

I had it set up within the hour, gave him the bill with a bow on it,   and have never looked back.  More than 25 years later, it's never had a hiccup, in spite of the workouts I give it.  

Having owned both, my strong opinion is that there is no comparison between the two.  For an occasional cake, the Sunbeam will do just fine, but if you you use a mixer a lot, especially for breads and doughs, it won't hold a candle to the KitchenAid.

Evern Julia Child, who never endorsed products, told folks to buy the KA.  In her "Mastering the Art of French Cooking, Volume 2" she included a sketch of the KA and wrote "We strongly suggest you buy the type of mixer pictured here."  If you have the book, read page 539 for her reasons.


----------



## mixit (Aug 31, 2004)

*Sunbeam Stand Mixers*

I am interested in replacing my Grandmothers Hamilton Beach/Scovill Stand Mixer with a new Sunbeam Stand Mixer. I would like to hear about the quality and durability of the Sunbeam.  Jones has the Sunbeam SS 12 speed on sale for $69.99 and was wondering if this is a good deal for the money or if I should just save for a Kitchen Aid.


----------



## choclatechef (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Sunbeam Stand Mixers*



			
				mixit said:
			
		

> I am interested in replacing my Grandmothers Hamilton Beach/Scovill Stand Mixer with a new Sunbeam Stand Mixer. I would like to hear about the quality and durability of the Sunbeam.  Jones has the Sunbeam SS 12 speed on sale for $69.99 and was wondering if this is a good deal for the money or if I should just save for a Kitchen Aid.



Save for a Kitchenaid, or better yet, buy a good used Hobart made Kitchenaid.  You will have a better machine than if you buy a new one, and you will save much dough.


----------



## middie (Sep 2, 2004)

i had one. i loved it. but then my idiot boyfriend melted it


----------



## Elf (Oct 25, 2006)

I have had a Sunbeam for 33 yrs, have had no problems with it. I have been looking at KA's for awhile, their power range is from 350 to 575 watts, the higher the watts the heavier they get.  I found a Sunbeam for $80 that had 450 watts, about mid range for a KA, it weighs at least 10 to 15 lbs less.  I store my mixer under the counter, so weight is a factor in my choise.  I also don't make bread daily so I don't need the brute power of the KA, so concidering use, history, cost and weight I think the Sunbeam is a good choice for average home use.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2006)

I have a KA with a 350 watt motor and regularly make bagels and pizza dough with no problem.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Me too, Alix, what is a pizza screen and since I make pizza on a regular basis  I'm most interested?


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 25, 2006)

I never tried making bread dough with my Mom's Sunbeam, but the few times I did use it for cakes, I found it very lightweight.

That is probably because I am accustomed to my KitchenAid, which I've had for 20 years.  When I was a kid, Mom had a _really_ heavy old-time Sunbeam, that lasted almost forever.  It was much more similar to my KA in weight and heft than the one Mom got about 15 years ago.

I don't know if that helps with anything...

I also would like to know what a "pizza screen" is!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2006)

Pizza Screen


----------



## Katie H (Oct 25, 2006)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> I never tried making bread dough with my Mom's Sunbeam, but the few times I did use it for cakes, I found it very lightweight.
> 
> That is probably because I am accustomed to my KitchenAid, which I've had for 20 years.  When I was a kid, Mom had a _really_ heavy old-time Sunbeam, that lasted almost forever.  It was much more similar to my KA in weight and heft than the one Mom got about 15 years ago.
> 
> ...


The pizza screen, like the one Andy's showing you, is available at most restaurant supply stores.  We have two stores like that in our area and both sell the screens at VERY reasonable prices.


----------



## toni1948 (Apr 15, 2007)

If my house was on fire, I'd grab my purse and my KitchenAid. Period.


----------

